# Power shift 824 will not shift in sub zero weather



## Ericniemi (Feb 17, 2021)

I recently acquired a toro powershift 824 for $50. The previous owner said it would not shift. After a minor carb cleaning and repairing the chute, I started it up and found no problem with shifting. It performed very well and I was quite pleased. However, a week later when it got quite cold, it started fine but would not shift. I positioned a small heater to blow air on the transmission. A half hour later I was able to shift with no problems. I am now wondering if water may have got into the transmission or the wrong type of grease was used. l am hoping for an easy fix as I do not want to do a complete disassembly. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I wonder if the gearbox has some water intrusion. I doubt grease of any persuasion would be Thick enough to lock out shifting entirely.


----------



## Ericniemi (Feb 17, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> I wonder if the gearbox has some water intrusion. I doubt grease of any persuasion would be Thick enough to lock out shifting entirely.


I would tend to agree, but isn’t the gearbox sealed, how would water get in there?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

If the grease is too heavy, like 'GL2' rated, it will have a hard time shifting.
A 'GL1' grade or lower will move easier because it is thinner.
In extreme cold temperatures the metal will shrink, causing stiffness and hard shifting because it will lose the clearances needed so metal parts can move.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Ericniemi









Over the years seals fail, condensation, melting snow, ...
Ice would be the most logical issue. Problem is you'd need to disassemble the trans to find out. If you end up going that far I'd recommend cleaning it out and going back with "00" grease.

.









.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Ericniemi said:


> I would tend to agree, but isn’t the gearbox sealed, how would water get in there?


There's a small seal that lets water in. Look around here and you'll find a thread about trying to fix it. 
I've opened the gearcase and found it full of water. Toro has a special (expensive) grease they want you to use in the gearcase should you decide to go that way..


----------



## Ericniemi (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks to all of you for your insights. This is not an urgent problem, so I will tackle it in the off season.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

We love a good show and tell so if you have a chance please document your journey with photos so we can "see" what you come up with.
Well that and I have two, a 1332 and a prototype 828 so anything trans related is of interest to me 

.









.










.


----------

